# Can't remember my username



## Darkwater409 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello,

     I'm trying to log into my account on furaffinity, but haven't been on in a long time and can't remember my Username.   I can't recover my account without it and reeaally want to log back in.   My email is a Microsoft one but I need both my email AND username to recover my account and I can't remember my Username.

Can someone pleas help me?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 22, 2017)

Email accounts@furaffinity.net from the email associated with the account and they'll be able to help you out.


----------



## Darkwater409 (Jun 22, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> Email accounts@furaffinity.net from the email associated with the account and they'll be able to help you out.


Thanks for the reply. I got it sorted out. Apparently it was the password I was getting mistaken, not the username, lol. Managed to reset it. No idea why it wasn't accepting my password since I hadn't changed it since recovering it after the reset FA did.   No matter. At least I got my account back, lol.


----------

